# Has anyone had any work done by Wheaton Arms Glock 34?



## MilesChristi (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this guy named Robbie Wheaton of Wheaton Arms in South Dakota?

Seen this video on YouTube 



 which looks awesome about a Glock 34 California Conceal Carry Package he makes.

His website is GLOCK PACKAGES - wheatonarms.com

Trying to get some opinions before I have him make me one.. Thanks!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I have not shot one, but Wheaton Arms has a good reputation and has some nice upgrades available.


----------

